# Manage my kindle and IPad update



## cls (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone else have a problem after updating IPad to iOS 6? My books ,etc. added after I updated don't show up, and my pending deliveries is blank on IPad but show up on my computer. My IPad does show digital downloads  and I can access books from the kindle app. But usually rely on IPad at home for keeping track and sending to deliver to kindle, phone, etc.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a problem and I'm not even using IOS6. I can buy books and say Send to my iPad and they never show up. I have to go to the Archives screen and manually download them. Samples never show up either. It's one of the reasons I stopped using my iPad for ebooks. 

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I have a problem and I'm not even using IOS6. I can buy books and say Send to my iPad and they never show up. I have to go to the Archives screen and manually download them. Samples never show up either. It's one of the reasons I stopped using my iPad for ebooks.
> 
> Mike


Mike---

which iPad do you have and what version Kindle App for iPad? I just bought three Philip K Dick books from today's Daily Deal (which I've been meaning to buy all day) and had them sent to my original iPad. I opened up my Kindle for iPad app (v3.3) and they downloaded immediately. (I was in a book and switched to the home page to see if they were there and saw them download.)

Because I have an original iPad, v6.0 isn't an option for me. Maybe just as well. 

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll have to check sometime.  I never send stuff to my iPad from the computer, stuff always goes to my Kindle (PW now, K3 before) and I just download via the cloud tab when I want to read on my iPad or iPhone.


----------

